# Does your bird cuss you out?



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't really know how to describe it. My first cockatiel never did anything like this, but he and Echo are SO different I should really just stop comparing them 

But anyways, Echo gets mad at me sometimes. He doesn't do it too often, but he's in his terrible twos and hormonal to boot and so sometimes if I give him something he likes, like a treat or something orange (he has a thing for orange) he HATES EVERYTHING ELSE, and will bite. I always put him back in his cage when he starts biting and this is when he cusses me out. Any time I say anything, he'll _bicker _with me. It's the strangest thing, but he'll match every word with a bunch of muttered squawks until I leave him alone and it really sounds like he's cussing.

If I can get a video of it, I will, because I don't think I'm describing it too well.

Does anyone else's bird do this?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah my bird says "nick off mum" all the time... I'm pretty sure she is cussing though.
Today she was telling her reflection to nick off in her cage mirror, she occasionally gets given. She's cranky at the moment as she's moulting. She'll tell you to scram and then want kisses the next minute... moody bugger!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Billy hisses if we do something he doesn't like (not because he's scared).
My previous tiel used to answer back if I told her off (eg she'd sneak up on the other tiel to bite her and I'd say 'no' loudly from the other side of the room). She would look at me and actually say something in tiel back to me. I don't know what it was but I'm sure if I'd said it to my mum I'd have had my mouth washed out with soap!

They can be like tiny feathered teenagers sometimes can't they!!


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I know exactly what you're talking about, and yes my birds do it! Nimbus did it first; she's very particular, and if head scratches are not done properly she will pull away and make the bickering muttered-squawk noises (aka. cussing). She teaches it to other birds, too, so now Helix does it. :wacko:


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep! I call them little birdie temper tantrums


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

my white face McGee is the only one that can truly be called tame. He will come to the side of the cage where my chair is and make a noise like a person clicking their toung. If this does not produce the desired result of me getting up and giving him scritches, he screams with an ocasional muttered sound. I know he is cussing me. he has gotten better at it, because I don't give in when he throws his tantrums. Just like a kid, if you reinforce good behavior and do not respond to bad, they learn what to do.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike does the only time he says the word boogaboo is when he is angry mabey he thinks it is a really bad word 
Here is a video of Spikes angry talk, I find he does it when he is mad and thinks he is not getting enough attention.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-U0_VsSVoo


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

I read in a book that it's not a good idea to reprimend your bird's behaviour by putting them into the cage, instead they advised to leave the room for 2-3 minutes evry time they act up. I started using that with my incredibly moody, cranky and hyper hormonal Cuddy and I must say it definately works better than putting her into the cage (from where she would be calling me all sort of names anyway!  )


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Good to know that I don't have the only bird that cusses! I call Kikou "grandma" sometimes because she will cuss when I put the cover on her cage at night but also when a) she considers that the TV is too loud and is disturbing her sleep and (b) when we come home after going out for the evening and she thinks that we're making too much noise (in other words when the key is in the lock). I still believe that if she had a finger she would be waving it at us from underneather her cover!!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

jc119007 said:


> Good to know that I don't have the only bird that cusses! I call Kikou "grandma" sometimes because she will cuss when I put the cover on her cage at night but also when a) she considers that the TV is too loud and is disturbing her sleep and (b) when we come home after going out for the evening and she thinks that we're making too much noise (in other words when the key is in the lock). I still believe that if she had a finger she would be waving it at us from underneather her cover!!


Billy is just the same! If we are late home for any reason he tells us off worse than any parent. If he could say 'what time do you call this?' he would.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn has hissing fits and its really quite funny! He spreads his wings and hisses thinking hes an eagle. When he hisses, it sounds like somebody is whispering and he thinks its so threatening. He hisses for attention and sometimes randomly. After he hisses, he never bited so I guesss he likes to make a hissing noise? I will have to record it because its the funniest when he hisses at his toys when he thinks I am not there.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Hisses 
It is so funny when a tiel hisses at something (Billy tries to scare his toys away if they do something naughty, like swing back).
He also hisses if we wake him up at night (he goes to bed before we turn the light off sometimes) He sounds like a tiny little vampire to us.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, spike just sounds demanding not angry! Sooo cute. 

You should hear Arnie when she has a little tantrum. She growls and bickers. Today she decided SHE wanted my phone I was texting on. So she rushed at me with her beak open (she doesn't really bite, just CHASES). I said , "that was very rude, so you're not hanging out with me for a little while until you learn some manners" and I put her in the cage, where she sulks and is ignored. She KNOWS when she's in trouble. I put her in the cage because if I'm going to walk out of the room I need to know where she is, and if I just walk out of the room she flies after me lol. When I come back in she asks sweetly to be let out again.


----------



## stormdream (Jan 15, 2011)

Juno has just recently started expressing her displeasure when I do something she doesn't like. No hissy fits or cussing yet (I'm sure that's coming), but she'll issue a muted version of her regular chirp when, say, I'm putting her back into her cage or pulling her away from the keyboard. I'm guessing that's her brand of whining..."Moooooooooooooooom...." 

My family has an English budgie that used to live in the family room downstairs. Since he went to bed at around 7 or 8, we invariably walked by the cage several times in the evening (not touching it - just walking by). He would scold us quietly each time. It was funny when guests didn't know about it - someone's walking to the kitchen -- "Dit-dit-dit!!!!" "What was THAT?"


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Heh, yes, Foxtrot will hiss. It's the cutest thing. His bites don't hurt at ALL, they're nothing more than gentle nibbles really, but he'll always dramatically hiss first as if either of those things is supposed to threaten us.  He hisses quite a bit because he's not fully used to us yet, so anytime we walk by unexpectedly or reach into his cage he'll back up and hiss. It's so adorable.


----------

